# Beautiful Courses



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Sometimes the beauty in a golf course is amazing. I would like to know of what courses you find beautiful. I know there are many out there, so give your thoughts.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Spring Valley*

Spring Valley is one of the greatest lookin' i've seen. The course is simplely beautiful manicured and very well kept. You look at the map in Iowa and see where can you find an 18 hole course that once was cow pasture and now the finest one-stops in Iowa? A must see golf course - in Iowa


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

There are a few courses in northeastern Wisconsin that are very nice. Most of them are right off of Lake Michigan or even Green Bay. The scenery at one course is amazing, PM me if you'd like the name or details.


----------

